# Recent Graduate seeking entry level position...do they exist?????



## Jethro715 (Oct 4, 2010)

I currently live in Port St. Lucie, FL but am willing to relocate for a secure full time position.

Dear Potential Employer,

I'd like to introduce myself, my name is Gerald E. Edgerton, but everyone calls me Jerry.
I became a victim of the economy in February of 2009, after spending more than a month searching for work with no prospects in sight; I enrolled in MedVance Institute hoping a career change to a Medical Billing & Coding Specialist would bring me more success in my job search. I completed my schooling in April of 2010, receiving my diploma with a GPA of 3.94. As a part of my course of study I spent three months externing at Lewis Health Institute. Learning in a working medical office was a wonderful experience; I enjoyed learning new tasks each day and grew fond of the doctors and staff in the office.
I am enjoying learning and growing in my new field of employment and would be more than willing to learn new aspects of my position to continue to grow with a company and take pride in being a part of the companies' success. I am a conscientious worker. I arrive early for work and stay after hours as necessary. I have no dependents and I am a healthy person who rarely calls in sick. I get along well with my co-workers. The positions I have held have required me to interact with and serve people, I take pride in giving excellent customer service, I believe in treating patients with respect, whether it is in person or on the phone, I also have experience training new employees. I can speak and understand the Spanish language fairly well and have a basic yet continually expanding knowledge of computers. I am familiar with Medisoft, Medical Manager and Medinformatix software. All of which I believe will be assets to have in my position. 
Although I know I do not possess the amount of experience most companies are seeking, I am hoping to find a company that is willing to take a chance on a very dedicated & conscientious entry level employee. Since I am just starting out I can be trained in the manner your company seeks.
I look forward to hearing from you. Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,
Jerry Edgerton

GERALD E. EDGERTON
1333 SE RIVERGREEN CIRCLE
PORT SAINT LUCIE, FL 34952
772-529-4699
edgerton.ge@gmail.com

OBJECTIVE:
Seeking an entry-level position in any size medical facility as a medical coder, coder/biller, and/or medical records technician.
PROFESSIONAL QUALIFICATIONS:
	ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS
	Professional medical office procedures
	Medicare/Medicaid, commercial insurance policies & procedures
	HIPAA guidelines
	Medical terminology, anatomy & pharmacology
	Medical office software applications
	Member of AAPC
	Computerized practice management software
	Basic bookkeeping & accounting
	Management skills

SPECIAL SKILLS:
	Speak conversational Spanish
	Possess a working knowledge of Medisoft, Medical Manager and Medinformatix software.

EDUCATION:
MedVance Institute, Stuart Florida
	Medical Billing & Coding Specialist Diploma  04-2010
	GPA: 3.94

Texas Tech, Lubbock Texas
	Business Administration & Accounting



PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE:
Lewis Health Institute    Port St. Lucie, FL          01-2010 – 04-2010
Medical Billing & Coding Externship
	Enter patients information into the computer system
	Code  EKG's for billing 
	Bill patients insurance company and/or patient
	Contact insurance companies as needed to check statuses on claims
	Contact insurance companies as needed to rectify denials

Sea Coast Car Wash   Port St. Lucie, FL          10-2003 – 02-2009
Attendant 
	Greeted customers & made change for customers
	Assisted or instructed customers on the use of the equipment
	Cleaned the equipment and kept the property clean

Reel Telecommunication Services  Stuart, FL        11-2002 – 10-2003
Warehouseman
	Requisitioned, transported and offloaded inventory to the warehouse & job sites
	Cleaned and organized the warehouse area 
	Occasionally supervised trench digging crews

Cable Constructors, Inc.  Palm City, FL          08-2000 – 05-2002
Warehouseman
	Received materials, transported and offloaded inventory between the warehouses and job sites
	Cleaned warehouse & organized the inventory and distributed it to the employees
	Occasionally flagged traffic for employees safety

KEY STRENGTHS:
	Excellent communication skills
	Flexible and willing to acquire new skills
	Detail oriented with strong problem solving abilities


----------

